

Show HN: Electron SuperKit – build cross-platform desktop apps with Electron - aluxian
https://github.com/Aluxian/electron-superkit

======
mahadazad
It would be great if you could add some screenshots or demos

~~~
aluxian
I will, thanks for the suggestion!

